# Hymer Gas tank



## alecturn1 (Nov 13, 2009)

Hi
today have been to view a hymer b694 tag axle year 2002.lhd.
Under the passenger side window is a gas locker with a fixed gas tank in it.,is this a tank similar to the gaslow system where you just fill up at a garage rather than having butane or propane removable bottles


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

694 tag very nice I had one
Sounds like a LPG tank has been fitted into the gas bottle locker any pics or links?


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hj.

We have a Hymer tag axel and got the tanks taken out of the locker and a large underslung tank fitted, we now use the gas locker to house the Honda genny which was converted to run off gas instead of petrol, it is brilliant,

ray.


----------



## alecturn1 (Nov 13, 2009)

So you just fill up at the garage


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Is there an external filler point similar to the petrol/diesel tank. (garages do not like seeing you open a locker door to fill up and have been known to turn pump off to stop you). If so then carry on.

cabby


----------



## alecturn1 (Nov 13, 2009)

No filler cap on outside of locker you have to open the locker to get to filler cap


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

alecturn1 said:


> So you just fill up at the garage


Hi.

Everything runs off the underslung tank which has an external filling point, I have an array of adapters to suit any countrie's filling system which all differ. I have had No problems filling the tank anywhere.

The payload on the van is enormous so weight is no problem.

ray.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

alecturn1 said:


> No filler cap on outside of locker you have to open the locker to get to filler cap


Hi!
Check through the things that came with the van, you will need extra fittings if you wish to use it abroad (3). Have a look at the Gaslow site.
You should have a built in bayonet fitting that you fill up at stations advertising Autogas, which is at present about 70p a litre. First time you use it may be better having someone show you how if you are concerned but simply put:-
Take the nozzle off the pump after removing the plastic cap on your Gaslow filler pipe. Fit the nozzle by pushing and twisting onto your fitting. Pull back the trigger and lock it on, then push the big button on the pump and hold it until it stops filling, it sometimes takes a moment or two before it starts. It will stop automatically when full.
Now release the button and unlock the trigger (expect a loud his of surplus expanded gas). Finally twist the unit to undo the bayonet. Then go and pay.

Alan
If I have missed anything someone will put me right.


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

You forgot to say look smug at paying so much less for gas than people with bottles


----------



## alecturn1 (Nov 13, 2009)

Should have made it clearer it is not the gaslow system I was just wondering if it was the same sort of thing


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

If you put your location in your details, someone would quite possibly be local to you and could pop round and advise you better.

Fitting an external filler point is not difficult and does save you hassle at those forecourts that don't understand the Gaslow and other systems.

We have an internal vertical gas tank with three external filler points to enable us to get onto almost any LPG pump when we are away.

Our rig is 13m long and we have had access problems before on many forecourts.

Peter


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

I would love to come and have a look over the van but as i am in valencia it will take some time.
but will be in UK December


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

A couple of photos would be most helpful. what colour/size/shape is the tank.

cabby


----------



## alecturn1 (Nov 13, 2009)

Hi
no photos at the moment but the tank was black in colour lying horizontally and 10 inch dia by 20 inch long (guessing) gauge on top with filler cap will be having another look on friday


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

sounds as if it is about 6kg size then. Next question is, how many take offs has it got 2 or 4.Or is the pipe work off the top or from the side. this will show if it is a vapour take off .If it is Petrol driven I would say that is what the gas tank is for, they are mainly black.
I say this as we do not know what your van is yet, you are not very forthcoming with the information.

cabby


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

If it is a gas tank, then all I said regarding the Gaslow system will still apply. Unless it was fitted outside of the UK, in which case, to use it in the UK, you will need a UK adapter, a Spanish adapter and a French adapter plus one other, depending on the built in fitting. You can get the adapters off Ebay.
You fill up at GPL or LPG points according to the country you are in.

Alan


----------



## alecturn1 (Nov 13, 2009)

Just to update you all. Heard from dealer today he confirmed it is refillable gas that you fill up at garage. Thanks to everyone for help and suggestions.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

well may I suggest then that you have an external filler fitted to save yourself a lot of grief at UK & French petrol stations. Did the dealer say what the size is as I would think from measurements it will only be around 6kg single bottle equivalent.

cabby


----------



## alecturn1 (Nov 13, 2009)

yes will look at having filler point on outside of locker. 
At the moment a 7kg bottle lasts us quite a while(on our current van) so not really concerned about size of tank.


----------

